# Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hallo leutz,

wie der Titel schon sagt versuche ich mir mit meinem angetragenen Laienwissen einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen und hoffe ihr helft mir dabei.

Hier erst ma die gewünschten Fragen:

1.) Wie ist der Preisrahmen für das gute Stück?
- 1000 Euro +- 100

2.) Gibt es neben dem Rechner noch etwas, was gebraucht wird wie einen Nager, Hackbrett, Monitor, Kapelle usw?
(Maus, Tastatur, Bildschirm, Soundanlage, Betriebssystem,...)

no

3.) Gibt es Altlasten, die verwertet werden könnten oder kann der alte Rechner noch für eine Organspende herhalten?
(SATA-Festplatten, SATA-Laufwerke,...)

no

4.) Soll es ein Eigenbau werden oder lieber Tutti Kompletti vom Händler?

hardwareversand Zusammenbau

5.) Monitor vorhanden? Falls ja, welche Auflösung besitzt er?

wird ein 22 bis 24 Zoller, 1920x1080

6.) Wenn gezockt wird... dann was? (Anno, BF3, COD, D3, GTR, GTA, GW2, Metro2033, WOW,...) und wenn gearbeitet wird... dann wie? (Office, Video-, Audio- & Bildbearbeitung, Rendern, CAD,...)

BF3 und die kommenden Shooter

7.) Soll der Knecht übertaktet werden?

Möglichkeit ist immer gut

8.) Gibts sonst noch Besonderheiten die uns als wichtig erscheinen sollten?

Puuh denke nicht


Also ich hab mit meinem oben bereits erwähnten Laienwissen mal was konfiguriert:

Gehäuse: NZXT Phantom 410 Midi - Black , ATX, ohne Netzteil

Mainboard: Gigabyte Z77X-D3H, Intel Z77, ATX

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155

GraKa: HIS HD 7970 IceQ X² GHz Edition GDDR5 3072MB DVI/HDMI/2xMiniDP

SSD: Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Paper Box

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

RAM: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Netzteil: be quiet! PURE POWER CM BQT L8-CM-530W

Kühler: Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition

Laufwerk: LG GH24NS bare schwarz


Damit komme ich auf ca. 1140 Euro.


Passt alles zusammen? Was würdet ihr ändern? Wie kann man vllt noch ein paar kleine Euronen sparen?

Ich danke schon im Vorraus für eure Infos, Vorschläge und Bemühungen.

Gut nacht, HotDog


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

Soll der monitor im budget enthalten sein?
Als graka die sapphire hd 7970, oder asus 670. Kuehler eventuel der Macho.
Als netzteil das BQ e9  480w.


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ne monitor mus nicht mit drinne sein.


----------



## Jeanboy (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

für BF 3 auf jeden Fall eine GTX670, deutlich schneller  

GPU: ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
NT lieber das: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
CPU Kühler reicht der komplett: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Mainboard kannste so lassen, aber es würde auch billiger gehn

Ansonsten passt das


----------



## facehugger (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Deine Konfig ist schon recht gut, beim CPU-Kühler könntest du noch sparen:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax ETS T40 | Geizhals Deutschland
für Full-HD-Gamingspaß reicht meist auch eine 7950:


Sapphire Radeon HD 7950 OC 950M, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, full retail (11196-10-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
sollte BF3 vorrangig gezockt werden, wäre eine GTX670 zu empfehlen:


Gigabyte GeForce GTX 670 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-N670OC-2GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS GTX670-DC2-2GD5, GeForce GTX 670, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (90-C1CS30-S0UAY0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das Case ist eh Geschmacksache..., beim NT würde ich schon zu einem BeQuiet E9 greifen (450/480W mit oder ohne KM)

Gruß


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Willkommen im Forum, Du heisser Hund .

Danke für nen korrekten Thread . Meine Kumpels/Kumpelinen haben schon alles gesagt , ausser : Du musst immer über Geizhals die Teile suchen, und von Geizhals aus die Links zum Laden anklicken (Hardwareversand, Mindfactory etc.).

Wegen Zusammenbau schon hier geguckt : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html 

Sehr gute Zusammenstellung. Bleibe beim Gigabyte MB. Das D3H reicht auch, aber das X-D3H ist schwarz . Gehäuse hätte ich noch ne Empfehlung : http://www.fractal-design.com/?view=product&category=2&prod=106

Bin seit ein paar Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines Fractal R4 und komme aus dem loben nicht mehr raus. Spitzengehäuse. Über Geizhals sind 7 Tests verlinkt.

http://geizhals.de/812617


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Wow danke schonma für die zahlreichen Vorschläge! Was ich so auf die schnelle lese schaut schonmal echt klasse u vor allem hilfreich aus.
Das kenn ich aus anderen Foren auch anders.

Heut abend nach der arbeit setz ich mich gleich mal dran u schau mir das Ganze weng genauer an! Die ggf. umkonfigurierte Version stell ich dann natürlich auch gleich zur Diskussion  

Vllt vorab schonmal ein paar kleine Fragen:

1. Reicht das unten beschriebene BQ E9 480 Watt NT?

2. Auf einer anderen Seite habe ich gelesen, dass die Ivy Prozzis beim OC so heiß werden, dass mind. ein Kühler wie aus meiner ersten Konfig ran muss..
Ist das Käse? Genügen da die oben verlinkten, wie z.B. der Macho? 

@ Rosigatton noch: Danke für die Tipps !  Was ist denn der Unterschied bei den Mainboards und auch den Gehäusen?

Mfg, HotDog


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Jep, das E9 mit 480W reicht, das ist das beste im Moment erhältliche NT, und es hat Kabelmanagement

Ja, Ivy wird warm, aber bis 4,3 macht mein Mugen beim i7 auch mit, und der Macho is leistungsfähiger als der Mugen

Bei den Boards hauptsächlich die Farbe, aber auch die Anschlüsse. Normal reicht das billige völlig aus. Das Case is eh geschmackssache...


----------



## kev2k (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Das Netzteil reicht auf jeden Fall, wie Geforce-Lover schon geschrieben hat ist das vom P/L her sehr gut.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

@ HotDog

NZXT baut auch sehr gute Gehäuse. Mir persönlich haben die zuviel Plastik. Kannst Dir in meinem Profil das Fractal Define R4 anschauen. Album : Neuer Knecht . Z77X-UD3H, 3570K, EKL/Alpenföhn K2, Asus 7950, Samsung SSD 128 GB, 8 GB Corsair RAM, BeQuiet CM 480 Watt, 1 TB HDD.

Wie schon geschrieben, Deine Zusammenstellung ist . Netzteil würde ich auf jeden Fall ein E9 nehmen, wegen 80 + Gold, 5 Jahre Garantie + 1 Jahr Vor-Ort Austauschservice. Ich habe das E9 480 Watt, reicht absolut und ist unhörbar  .

Und die über Geizhals verlinkten 7 Reviews vom R4 . Geniales Gehäuse.


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Mir wurde gesagt, dass das teurere Board aus meinem ersten Post besser zum OC geeignet ist.

Ist das dann auch Quatsch? Sonst greif ich natürlich zum billigeren Board


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich denke da geht es eher um Extreme-OC.
wenn man beachtet, dass man 4,5 Ghz meist mit auto-settings erreichen kann und es danach eh schwierig werden kann, spielt das board bei normaluser-tuning eher eine kleine rolle.
bei gigabyte kann man angeblich die spannung nur geringfügig ändern, was irgendwann das oc an seine grenzen bringt.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Guck Dir an, was "True Monkey" mit dem billigsten Gigabyte MB macht : CPU-Z Validator 3.1  

Für 6,741 GHz hat er dann ein teureres genommen : CPU-Z Validator 3.1 

Reichen tut das Z77-D3H durchaus.

@ target

Das mit den Spannungen beim Gigabyte gilt glaube ich nur für das Z77-DS3H. Guck Dir an was Monkey damit macht .


----------



## KastenBier (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> Mir wurde gesagt, dass das teurere Board aus meinem ersten Post besser zum OC geeignet ist.
> 
> Ist das dann auch Quatsch? Sonst greif ich natürlich zum billigeren Board


 
Der Unterschied ist marginal. Beim ASRock Z77 Pro3 werden die Spannungswandler wärmer als beim Gigabyte. Das wirkt sich auf die Übertaktbarkeit aber nicht sonderlich negativ aus. 

Natürlich ist auch das Gigabyte ein gutes Board, für deine Ansprüche würde das ASRock aber definitiv genügen.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich rate zu Gigabyte, wegen korrekter ATX-Maße und lauwarmer Spawas  .


----------



## KastenBier (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich rate zu Gigabyte, wegen korrekter ATX-Maße und lauwarmer Spawas  .


 
Das letzte H77 Pro4 hat auch mit "falschen" ATX Maßen ins Gehäuse gepasst


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Klar passen die, aber die Spawas werden heiss  und ein Kumpel hier aus dem Forum musste letzten den hinteren Gehäuselüfter ausbauen, weil sonst der Macho nicht gepasst hätte. Wegen der schmaleren Bauweise .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Klar passen die, aber die Spawas werden heiss  und ein Kumpel hier aus dem Forum musste letzten den hinteren Gehäuselüfter ausbauen, weil sonst der Macho nicht gepasst hätte. Wegen der schmaleren Bauweise .


 Oder man esetzt ihn einfach mit einem Scythe Slip Stream der solte keien Probleme machen


----------



## KastenBier (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Klar passen die, aber die Spawas werden heiss  und ein Kumpel hier aus dem Forum musste letzten den hinteren Gehäuselüfter ausbauen, weil sonst der Macho nicht gepasst hätte. Wegen der schmaleren Bauweise .


 
Ich hab bisher noch niemanden darüber klagen hören. Und das Problem mit dem Platzmangel lässt sich auch ganz einfach mit ner Metallsäge lösen


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Da der TE ja ein Case mit Sichtfenster nehmen möchte, würde ich einen schickeren CPU-Lüfter einbauen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Da der TE ja ein Case mit Sichtfenster nehmen möchte, würde ich einen schickeren CPU-Lüfter einbauen.


 Da würde ein K2 oder Dark ROck 2 in frage kommen


----------



## KastenBier (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Da würde ein K2 oder Dark ROck 2 in frage kommen


 
Nicht kleckern sondern klotzen. Warum nicht gleich den Dark Rock Pro 2?


----------



## facehugger (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Da würde ein K2 oder Dark ROck 2 in frage kommen


Oder jene:


EKL Alpenföhn Brocken (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000029) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Enermax ETS T40 | Geizhals Deutschland
sind günstiger, reichen bis 4,5Ghz dicke und bieten teils beleuchtete Luffis

Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Da würde ein K2 oder Dark ROck 2 in frage kommen


 
Die sind für einen 3570K aber völlig übertrieben .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



KastenBier schrieb:


> Nicht kleckern sondern klotzen. Warum nicht gleich den Dark Rock Pro 2?


 der war ja gemeint ich hab so mein Problem mit den Kühlernamen von BQ (alles mit Dark, POwer, Rock etc....)

@Face ich find der K2 als auch der Dark Rock Pro2 sehen besser aus

@Adi wenn man dem i5 die richtig die Sporen gibt dann ist der nötig, aber es geht ja im Moment mehr ums aussehen


----------



## facehugger (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Die sind für einen 3570K aber völlig übertrieben .


Deswegen meine Alternativen... *@Power:* das ist wie immer Geschmack/Ansichtssache!

Gruß


----------



## Adi1 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich werfe auch noch einen in die Runde be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK011) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



facehugger schrieb:


> Deswegen meine Alternativen... *@Power:* das ist wie immer Geschmack/Ansichtssache!
> 
> Gruß


 Deswegen steht da auch "*ich* find"


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Der TE hat sich doch schon den äussert geschmackvollen "Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition" ausgesucht  .


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Der TE hat sich doch schon den äussert geschmackvollen "Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition" ausgesucht  .


 Der ist auch nicht schlecht Und gut aussehen zuz er auch


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Danke für das ganze Feedback! Bloß in Sachen Lüfter bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt aufgrund der ganzen Vorschläge.. Also ich brauch da nicht den Extreme Kühler für Extreme OC ! Wie gesagt ich bin Anfänger und steig jetz erstma in die Welt des OC ein. Deswegen ist mir auf jeden Fall ein gutes P/L Verhältnis wichtig.

Lohnen sich jetzt die 20 Euro Aufpreis zu einem EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000074) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder genügt auch ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?

Board bleib ich also bei dem hier: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland . Weil die 20 Euro Aufpreis für das hier Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland lohnen sich nicht für nen Anfänger OC wie mich ? Oder soll ich gleich ein noch billigeres nehmen?

@ Rosigatton: Das Fractal sieht echt klasse aus. Jetz schwank ich in Sachen Gehäuse auch noch  Da werd ich mich wohl kurzfristig entscheiden. Beim Fractal gefällt mir das Material und die Dämmung, sowie das schlichte Aussehen. Beim NZXT gefällt mir das Sichtfenster und die Kombination schwarz blau.

Eine Frage: Passen bei den Gehäusen eig. alle Komponenten ohne Probleme rein? Beim NZXT z.B. steht Grafikkarten: bis max. 305mm. Aber die HIS hat doch die Abmessungen: 313x150x42mm ?!


Und sorry aber ich hab noch was  Ich habe gelesen dass Hardwareversand den Kühler nicht mit einbaut. Ist das ein Proble mfür einen Laien wie mich. Muss ich ja dann den Standard Kühler vom Prozi abnehmen und den Neuen selbst draufmachen oder?

Das Gleiche gilt für die SSD: Kann ich da eine seperat gekaufte einfach vor Inbetriebnahme selbst noch mit anstecken?

Mfg, HotDog


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> Danke für das ganze Feedback! Bloß in Sachen Lüfter bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt aufgrund der ganzen Vorschläge.. Also ich brauch da nicht den Extreme Kühler für Extreme OC ! Wie gesagt ich bin Anfänger und steig jetz erstma in die Welt des OC ein. Deswegen ist mir auf jeden Fall ein gutes P/L Verhältnis wichtig.
> 
> Lohnen sich jetzt die 20 Euro Aufpreis zu einem EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000074) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder genügt auch ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?
> 
> ...


 

Der Macho ist sehr gut.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Jep, der Macho reicht völlig aus bis ca. 4,5 GHz.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (20. September 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Jep, der Macho reicht völlig aus bis ca. 4,5 GHz.




Alles darüber macht eh keinen Sinn.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> Danke für das ganze Feedback! Bloß in Sachen Lüfter bin ich jetzt etwas verwirrt aufgrund der ganzen Vorschläge.. Also ich brauch da nicht den Extreme Kühler für Extreme OC ! Wie gesagt ich bin Anfänger und steig jetz erstma in die Welt des OC ein. Deswegen ist mir auf jeden Fall ein gutes P/L Verhältnis wichtig.
> 
> Lohnen sich jetzt die 20 Euro Aufpreis zu einem EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn Shamrock Edition (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000074) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder genügt auch ein Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/2011/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ?
> 
> ...


 Nimm den Macho, der ist gut.
Und ja die 20€ kannst du dir sparen


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Bleibe beim Z77-D3H. Das ist sehr gut. Verschiedene Leute hier im Forum stört das Blau . Mich nicht . Ist ein sehr gutes Board. 

Ab Ende Oktober ist für kleines Geld ein edles Sichtfenster für das R4 erhältlich. Das kaufe ich mir dann auch. Eine blaue LED-Kette ins Gehäuse (natürlich abschaltbar), passt. Kann Dir das Fractal R4 nur wärmstens empfehlen. Platz ohne Ende, 2 sehr gute, neue Fractal R2 140mm Lüfter schon installiert. Die reichen eigentlich. Das Dämmmaterial ist absolut spitze. Nicht einfach stinkendes Bitumen reingepackt. An den Seitenwänden dünn und hart. An den Lüfteröffnungen etwas dicker. Alles sehr hochwertig.

Bei beiden Gehäusen kannst Du den mittleren HDD-Käfig ausbauen. Dann passen Grakas bis.......So große gibt´s noch nicht . 

Habe bis jetzt nur die Halterungen für die dicken CPU-Kühler montiert, wenn das MB noch ausgebaut war. Im schlimmsten Fall musst Du zur Montage das MB ausbauen. Dann kannst Du den Rechner gleich selber zusammenbauen.

Wenn Du die SSD nachträglich einbaust, musst Du halt das System neu drauf ziehen.

Beistand beim Zusammenbau? Vielleicht wohnt jemand in deiner Nähe : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html 

Gruß
Rosi


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ok leutz dann schaut die neue aktuelle Konfig jetzt so aus:


Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt

Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H

Prozessor: Intel Core i5-3570K Box, LGA1155

GraKa: HIS HD 7970 IceQ X² GHz Edition GDDR5 3072MB DVI/HDMI/2xMiniDP

SSD: Samsung SSD 830 128GB SATA 6GB's Paper Box

Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s

RAM: 8GB-Kit Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz PC3-12800U CL9

Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM 480W ATX 2.3

Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)

Laufwerk: LG GH24NS bare schwarz


Was meint ihr, kann man das so absegnen? 

Die SSD habe ich vor gleich zu Beginn mit dazuzukaufen, bloß bei nem anderen Shop. Da würde dann also gleich von Anfang an das System drauf kommen.

Hab mir jetzt nochma ein paar Reviews zum Fractal angeschaut ( deswegen stehts jetzt auch in meiner Konfig  ). Da gibts anscheinend ne extra Aussparung an der Rückseite wo man dann den Kühler mit Backplate installieren kann ohne dass man das Motherboard komplett rausnehmen muss. Verzichtet hardwareversand wenigstens den Standardkühler vom Prozessor anzubauen wenn sie den Macho extra mitliefern. Nicht dass ich den anderen auch noch abfrimmeln muss vorher. ( By the way: Ist beim Kühler die Wärmeleitpast dann schon dabei und wie bring ich die am besten auf? )

@ Rosigatton: Alles klar, dann bleib ich bi dem Board. Das Blau stört mich auch nicht. Wobei schwarz natürlich schon noch besser passen würde  Vllt kannst du oder auch irgendjemand anders ja noch ein Blick auf dieses Board von MSI werfen: MSI Z77A-G45, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) (7752-010R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Mfg, HotDog


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

SIeht nicht schlecht aus, ich würde aber eine sapphire 7970 nehemen eventuell auch eine Asus 670.
wenn du ein schwarzes Mb willst dann ein asrock Z77 Pro3/4


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Das MSI geht auch. Und als GraKa vllt. nicht die HIS, sondern eher Asus, Gigabyte oder XFX...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das MSI geht auch. Und als GraKa vllt. nicht die HIS, sondern eher Asus, Gigabyte oder XFX...


 Du hast sapphire vergessen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich wollte nur ein paar nennen. Alle hätten die Zeile gesprengt, und heute bin ich tippfaul


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich wollte nur ein paar nennen. Alle hätten die Zeile gesprengt, und heute bin ich tippfaul


 Bist du das nicht immer?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Vllt.....


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Vllt.....


 das sind wir alle und jetzt B2T oder @Pinnwand


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ok, vllt noch in Sachen GraKa wenn wir gerade schon dabei sind. 

Habe bisher nur Gutes von der HIS gelesen und wurde mir auch schon empfohlen. Aber ich lasse mich gern eines besseren belehren. Habt ihr irgendwelche bestimmten GraKa Versionen welche ihr vorschlagen würdet. Wie gesagt, ich habe nicht gerade den großen Schimmer. War die letzten 4 Jahre an meinem Laptop gehangen und muss mich erstma wieder in die Hardware und PC Welt einlesen.

Ist eurer Meinung nach die 7970 im Allgemeinen eig. ihr Geld Wert oder findet ihr eine 7950 z.b. würde allemal reichen? Wie ist da das Verhältnis von Leistungsanstieg und Preisanstieg in Prozent?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Absolut korrekte Zusammenstellung! Bleibe beim Gigabyte Board und Glückwunsch zum Fractal R4 . Ich dachte ja, die Fensterteile kommen im September, aber bis Oktober kann ich auch noch warten. Bei den Grakas kannst Du ja noch gucken. Ich glaube, die HIS ist auch ne sehr gute, die Asus und die Gigabyte auf jeden Fall.

Habe ja fast nen identischen Rechner und kann Dir nur sagen : Freu Dich drauf . Absolute Sahne . Für die nächsten Jahre ist dann Ruhe .

Ich habe ne Asus 7950 und kann nur sagen : P/L Verhältnis . Kalt und unhörbar. Den Afterburner bekommt sie erst demnächst . Enormes OC Potential etc.......


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Naja, ne 7950 sollte reichen, zumal enormes (Takt-)Potenzial in ihr steckt. Aber ne HD 7970 is ab Werk besser.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

HIer siehst du die Leistung: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...istungs-verhaeltnis-bzw-ihre-rohleistung.html
Ich würde erstrangig modelle von asus und saphire empfehlen


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ok danke an euch alle. Dann werd ich mir in den nächsten Tagen bis ich dann endlich bestelle wohl noch ein paar Gedanken über GraKas machen.

Ich hab hier mal noch auf die Schnelle welche rausgesucht wo denke ich auch nicht schlecht wären. Wenn ihr Lust habt und Infos dazu könnt ihr euch ja dazu auslassen!

Hier zwei Gigabyte: 

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797TO-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hier noch ne Sapphire: 

Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11197-12-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Oder vllt doch lieber die HIS oder doch nur ne 7950... Ohhje die Qual der Wahl... Ich werd noch verrückt.


Zur Abwechslung vllt noch nebenbei. Bin momentan noch auf der Suche nach nem Monitor. Was habt ihr denn so?

Hab da an einen 22 bis 24 Zoller gedacht. Bin ja Bei Monitor, TV usw. großer Samsung Fan. 
Was haltet ihr von dem hier : http://www.amazon.de/Samsung-TFT-Mo...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1348176475&sr=1-1


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Monitor:

Als GraKa die mittlere, die is top


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

die windforce edition kaufen


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Gute Erfahrungen mit der Windforce gemacht?

Was ist mit dem Monitor? Schrott? Anderer Vorschlag?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Unbedingt die referenz teile sind viel zu laut


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Unbedingt die referenz teile sind viel zu laut



Sorry vllt steh ich weng aufn Schlauch, aber was meinst du jetzt ganau damit


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> Sorry vllt steh ich weng aufn Schlauch, aber was meinst du jetzt ganau damit


 Sorry tut mir leid ich habs mit ner anderen Graka verwechselt, die snda lle drei mega leise da alle drei das Windforce 3X haben.


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Dell UltraSharp U2312HM schwarz, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Jo danke, der ASUS sieht ja schonma vielversprechend aus. Der kommt auf jeden Fall in die engere Auswahl!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Der Asus ist der reine Gaming monitor wobei der dell eher der Allrounder ist der hat auch IPS


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

kannst auch n LG mit IPS nehmen. sind auch gute teile.


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797TO-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Nochma zu den beiden, wenn ich das richtig sehe dann handelt es sich hier um die identischen GraKas mit dem Unterschied dass die GHz Edition 125 MHz mehr Spreichertakt und den Tahiti XT 2 Chip hat. Und das ganze für ca. nen Fuffi mehr.

Lieg ich da richtig der Annahme?   Wie schlägt sich das jetz auf die Leistung aus und ist es sinnvoll den ominösen Fuffi zu investieren. Wahscheinlich ist sie ein "µ" besser..


----------



## GeForce-Lover (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Nimm die normale, die GHz-Edition bringts nicht.


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

nimm die, die du willst. sind beide gut.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

ich würd den aufpreis fuer die paar HZ nicht zahlen


----------



## target2804 (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Kannst dir auch n klavier ans ohr hängen, dann siehste mal wie schwer musik ist^^

auf gut deutsch: die karten sind alle sehr gut, kauf was du willst. ob dir 50€ aufpreis den zettelvorsprung wert sind, musst du entscheiden.


----------



## MrHotDog (20. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Alles klaro! Geiler Vergleich!! 

Aber genau das ist die Info die ich haben wollte. Ich konnte noch nicht einschätzen wieviel die angesprochenen Hertz ausmachen. 

Aber jetz weiß ich Bescheid!

Und damit geh ich jett zu Bett. Bis denne


----------



## MrHotDog (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Würdet ihr mir eigentlich empfehlen erstma selber versuchen den Pc zusammenzubauen oder zusammenbauen zu lassen?

Hat jemand erfahrungen mit den hardwareversand Zusammenbau Service?


----------



## Arazis (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Wenn du dich mit der Materie schon auseinandergesetzt hast , könntest du es selbst probieren... mit einer Anleitung z.B. Aber wenn du Bedenken hast, es könnte was schief laufen, lass es jemanden machen der sich damit auskennt. Ist nicht böse gemeint 

Mit Zusammenbau-Service, habe ich keine Erfahrung.. da ich selbst zusammenbaue


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. September 2012)

Notfalls gibts ja uns !


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mir eigentlich empfehlen erstma selber versuchen den Pc zusammenzubauen oder zusammenbauen zu lassen?
> 
> Hat jemand erfahrungen mit den hardwareversand Zusammenbau Service?


 Sollte eineigermaßen gut schon sein viel falsch machen kann man ja nicht wenn man weiß worum es geht

Schau mal in meine SIG da ist ein LInk, dort stehen Leute aus dem Forum drinne.Schau mal ob in deiner Nähe einer ist, der Hilft dir dann beim Zusammenbauen und du lernst wie es geht


----------



## target2804 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Du nimmst dir ein tutorial, das mainboard handbuch und liest aufmerksam und baust zugleich. das kann meine oma auch^^
wer als neuling abstandhalter falsch setzt, somit das board explodieren lässt, wer stecker vergisst oder sachen falsch anschließt, dem kann man unterstellen, dass er das handbuch einfach nicht gelesen hat. damit kapierts eigentlich jeder affe.
ich empfehle learning by doing. habe auch so angefangen. einfach aufgemacht die kiste und rumprobiert.


----------



## MrHotDog (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Also fürs rumprobieren bin ich eig. schon immer zu haben!  

Hab halt bloß Bedenken dass ich irgendetwas kaputt mache, was bei dem Preis natürlich ganz u gar nicht lustig ist!

Aber ich bin eh jemand der sich bei so ner sache das Handbuch immer genauer anschaut! Von daher sollte ich es vllt einfach mal probieren!


----------



## target2804 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

auf jeden fall. und wenn du bei irgendwas total unsicher bist, frag uns.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. September 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> auf jeden fall. und wenn du bei irgendwas total unsicher bist, frag uns.




Uns gibt es auch noch.


----------



## MrHotDog (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Kennt ihr ein gutes Bau Tutorial inkl. erster Einrichtung vllt was ihr mir verlinken könnt?

Vllt auch in diesem Forum hier irgendwo?

Ich weiß ich könnte selber schauen aber bin gerade mit dem Handy on bei superspeed edge verbindung  Da dauert jeder seitenaufbau ne ewigkeit...


----------



## target2804 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...156726-how-einen-pc-selbst-zusammenbauen.html


----------



## Softy (22. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Oder Du schaust hier mal: How to build a computer - YouTube


----------



## MrHotDog (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hallo mal wieder an alle Helfer,

muss den Thread mal wieder hochpushen nachdem ich das Wochende über mit Arbeit beschäftigt war. 

Den Rest meiner Zeit habe ich mich weiter mit der Frage nach der Graka beschäftigt. Nach zahlreichen Reviews, Tests und Bewertungen habe ich mich entschieden auf jeden Fall eine GHz Edition einer 7970 zu nehmen. Das Budget dafür ist da und bin mir auch bewusst das eine normale 7970 Version oder gar eine 7950 auch erstmal genügt hätte.

Allerdings schwanke ich immer noch zwischen drei verschiedene Versionen, weshalb ich speziell zu den dreien befragen möchte.
Am besten wäre natürlich wenn jemand von euch eine dieser Karten hätte oder zumindestens irgenwelche Erfahrungen damit mit mir teilen kann. Ich finde im Internet leider keinen vernünftigen Vergleich zu den speziellen Karten oder gar einen Test zu einer der Karten an sich.

Falls ihr in dieser Richtung etwas kennt wäre ich euch auch für diesen Link natürlich sehr dankbar! 

Hier also die drei Karten:

1. Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11197-12-40G)
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11197-12-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

2. HIS Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition IceQ X², 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H797QMC3G2M)
HIS Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition IceQ X², 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H797QMC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und schließlich

3. Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797TO-3GD)
Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797TO-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wie immer schon mal ein herzliches Dankeschön im Vorraus!!

Mfg, HotDog


----------



## Jeanboy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Sicher, dass es eine 7970 sein soll?

Bedenke, dass eine GTX670 *deutlich* schneller als eine 7970 in BF3 ist.

Ich würde die Gigabyte nehmen.. Die Sapphire Karten sollen in letzter Zeit Probleme mit Blackscreens haben und
die HIS ist deutlich teurer


----------



## MrHotDog (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Danke für deinen Beitrag Jeanboy !

Ja bin mir sicher, dass es ne 7970 sein soll !

Ich werde nicht bevorzugt BF3 zocken. Hab des Game schon des längeren auf der PS3, weil ich noch keinen geeigneten PC dafür hatte.   Die kommenden Shooter wie Far Cry 3, MoH Warfighter und CoD BO2 werden in nächster Zeit erstmal angeschafft! 

Du würdest also die Gigabyte nehmen. Hast du schon Erfahrungen mit dieser Karte? 

Und die HIS ist bei mir 5 Euro teurer als die Sapphire und und 16 Euro teurer als die Gigabyte. Bei einem Preis von etwa 400 Euro empfind ich das nicht als besonders großen Unterschied


----------



## Softy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich würde eine "normale", von mir aus werksseitig übertaktete HD7970 kaufen, dann hast Du auch eine "GHz"-Karte : Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 OC, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (11197-01-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die ist günstiger und genauso schnell. Und vermutlich sparsamer und leiser als die GHz-Versionen.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ja, die GHz Edition würde ich meiden. Für 400€ gibts eine mit gutem Customkühler und noch mehr Takt: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHPPV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Meine "Lieblings-Radeon"


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, die GHz Edition würde ich meiden. Für 400€ gibts eine mit gutem Customkühler und noch mehr Takt: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHPPV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Meine "Lieblings-Radeon"


 Geil ist die schon aber Geldverschewendung ein bisschen schon auch


----------



## target2804 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, die GHz Edition würde ich meiden. Für 400€ gibts eine mit gutem Customkühler und noch mehr Takt: PowerColor Radeon HD 7970 PCS+, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7970 3GBD5-2DHPPV) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland Meine "Lieblings-Radeon"


 
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11197-12-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geiler, besser, geiler 
ich weiß sie ist langsamer vom takt, sieht aber mMn besser aus


----------



## Jeanboy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



target2804 schrieb:


> Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (11197-12-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geiler, besser, geiler
> ich weiß sie ist langsamer vom takt, sieht aber mMn besser aus



PowerColor Devil13 Radeon HD 7990, 2x 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7990 6GBD5-A2DHJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## target2804 (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> PowerColor Devil13 Radeon HD 7990, 2x 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7990 6GBD5-A2DHJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
andere liga^^ aber welche willstn anders aussuchen?  gibt ja von der 7990 irgendwie nur die eine^^


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Geil ist die schon aber Geldverschewendung ein bisschen schon auch


 Kennst mich doch


----------



## MrHotDog (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> PowerColor Devil13 Radeon HD 7990, 2x 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (AX7990 6GBD5-A2DHJ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Klar und von der hol ich mir dann zwei für crossfire 

Also ich glaub des mit der GraKa Frage wird eine Entscheidung aus dem Bauch heraus. So wirklich auf einen Nenner kommen kann man da glaub ich nicht..


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Mit einer der hier empfohlenen machst Du nix verkehrt . Ich wollte eigentlich die Gigabyte 7950, konnte mir mein Dealer angeblich nicht besorgen. Jetzt "muss" ich mit der Asus 7950 leben .


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ein Rat: Wegen der GraKa hör besser nicht auf mich. Ich bin da ein bisschen "verschwenderisch"


----------



## Rosigatton (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Jepp, viele Zocker sind auf dem Standpunkt, das ne Graka max. 200,- bis 250,- Euro kosten darf. Die 7950 ist knapp drüber  und ein P/L Knaller.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jepp, viele Zocker sind auf dem Standpunkt, das ne Graka max. 200,- bis 250,- Euro kosten darf. Die 7950 ist knapp drüber  und ein P/L Knaller.


 Ich nicht


----------



## Jeanboy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich nicht


 
Bei dir muss sie über 500 Euro kosten und den längsten Balken haben


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Bei dir muss sie über 500 Euro kosten und den längsten Balken haben


 Genau. Und viele Punkte bringen


----------



## MrHotDog (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Jetzt habt ihrs doch wieder geschafft, dass ich auch über die "normale" 7970 und gar die 7950 nachdenke 

Bringt mir die 7970 auf lange Sicht gesehen iwelche Vorteile gegenüber der 7950. Ich meine kann ich damit länger überleben bis ich mal upgraden muss. Oder liegt der Unterschied wirklich nur in den Benchmark Punkten.

Auch wenn ich nicht bevorzugt BF3 zocken werde, scheint das Game ja immer wieder als Vergleich zu dienen. 

Wie stark unterscheiden sich also jetzt die 7950 vs. 7970 vs. 7970 GHz rein von der Performance in BF3 z.B.

Merkt man das? Kann man mit der 7950 auch alles auf Ultra zocken. Oder spielt sich das Ganze mit ner 7970 doch schon geiler?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Für BF3 reicht auch die HD 7950 gut aus


----------



## Softy (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hier ist eine Performanceübersicht zu BF3: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition (Anhang 11) - ComputerBase

Die HD7950  schafft auf ultra Settings 46 fps, die HD7970 55 bzw 61 fps. Das Spiel fühlt sich mit 60fps natürlich flüssiger an als mit 46 fps, spielbar ist es aber mit der HD7950.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Hier ist eine Performanceübersicht zu BF3: Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition (Anhang 11) - ComputerBase
> 
> Die HD7950  schafft auf ultra Settings 46 fps, die HD7970 55 bzw 61 fps. Das Spiel fühlt sich mit 60fps natürlich flüssiger an als mit 46 fps, spielbar ist es aber mit der HD7950.


 Ichhab eine und das läuft perfekt, läuft auch auf 900mhz. Da ist aber noch wesentlich mehr drin


----------



## MrHotDog (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Und wiedermal habe ich die Ehre euch mit einer Frage zu belästigen! Ich bitte bereits im Vorraus vielmals um Entschuldigung :zunge:

Wie sieht eig. die Vorgehensweise nach dem PC Zusammenbau aus? Da ich mich ja dazu entschieden habe den PC selbst zusammenzubauen, wäre es natürlich nicht schlecht zu wissen was dann nach einem hoffentlich erfolgreichen Zusammenschustern zu tun ist.

Kann dann einfach die Win 7 CD rein und ab der Fisch oder muss ich erstmal irgendwelche Einstellungen im BIOS verändern, bzw. vornehmen. Gibt es iwelche anderen Vorbereitungen zu treffen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (24. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Evtl. den RAM-Takt anpassen und die Bootreihenfolge ändern. Schafft auch ein Laie.
Danach normal Win7 installieren.


----------



## MrHotDog (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Evtl. den RAM-Takt anpassen und die Bootreihenfolge ändern. Schafft auch ein Laie.
> Danach normal Win7 installieren.



Alles klaro. Thx !


----------



## Rosigatton (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Während und nach dem Zusammenbau sind wir auch für Dich da . Ich empfehle, die Halterung für den CPU-Kühler vor dem Mainboardeinbau zu montieren.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Und zur Not kommen wir sogar vorbei :http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-vor-ort-hilfe-bei-montage-und-problemen.html


----------



## MrHotDog (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Während und nach dem Zusammenbau sind wir auch für Dich da .



Besser gehts nicht 

Dafür versorg ich euch auch mit Erfahrungsberichten und Fotos sobald das System bestellt ist, angekommen ist und zusammengebaut ist !

Hoffentlich zeigen die Fotos dann keine zersörte Hardware die ich vor Wut gegen die Wand geschmettert habe


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (25. September 2012)

MrHotDog schrieb:
			
		

> Besser gehts nicht
> 
> Dafür versorg ich euch auch mit Erfahrungsberichten und Fotos sobald das System bestellt ist, angekommen ist und zusammengebaut ist !
> 
> Hoffentlich zeigen die Fotos dann keine zersörte Hardware die ich vor Wut gegen die Wand geschmettert habe




Dann können wir dir ja ein neues System zusammenstellen ...


----------



## MrHotDog (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ohh Leute ich bin schon total heiß auf den neuen PC.. Aber ich will mir ihn eigentlich erst auf Mitte Oktober bestellen, da ich dann zwei Wochen Urlaub habe und ihn ausgiebig testen kann!! Ich muss mich irgendwie ablenken 

Am besten ich mache mir ein paar Gedanken über das Zubehör! Nach momentanm Stand werden diese Sachen hier mein System ergänzen:

Monitor: http://www.amazon.de/VS248H-Monitor...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1348567590&sr=1-1

Maus: Sharkoon FireGlider - Maus - Laser - 7 Taste: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Tastatur: http://www.amazon.de/Sharkoon-Skill...1_1?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1348567751&sr=1-1

Was ich noch brauch ist ein Wlan USB-Stick. Habe gelesen, dass ein Stick von der Verbindung besser sein soll, weil er nicht wie eine Wlan-Karte gegen die Wand "gedrückt" wird.

Habt ihr Empfehlungen? Was habt ihr in eurem System, Karte oder Stick?


----------



## Jeanboy (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Maus ist die extrem gut: Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (25. September 2012)

Jeanboy schrieb:
			
		

> Maus ist die extrem gut: Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Trotzden immer probegriffeln gehen


----------



## MrHotDog (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Maus ist die extrem gut: Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Hmmhmm da wird mir wohl nix anderes übrig bleiben als dem Rat von POWER_TO_THE_GROUND zu befolgen und im nahegelegen Elektromarkt mal loszugriffeln !

Und was meint ihr zum Wlan Material? Muss auf jeden Fall was her, weil der Router eindeutig zu weit weg liegt für eine direkte Verbindung per Draht.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ein Stick ist zu empfehlen, wenn er dich nicht stört, ansonsten ne Karte. Und mit meiner X4 bin ich voll zufrieden, kann ich besten Gewissens empfehlen. Aber trotzdem Probegriffeln


----------



## Softy (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Die Sharkoon FireGlider soll recht gut sein. Die G400 kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung empfehlen. Ein poussierliches und feines Nagetier


----------



## MrHotDog (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hab hier mal zwei Sticks rausgesucht! Was meint ihr dazu? Sind die gut?

1. TP-Link TL-WN821N Netzwerk W-LAN USB Adapter 300 MBit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

und bisschen teurer hier

2. http://www.amazon.de/AVM-FRITZ-WLAN...7VAW/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1348589801&sr=8-2


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Der Fritz wäre ideal, is aber viel zu teuer....  Nimm den ersten.


----------



## MrHotDog (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Der Fritz wäre ideal, is aber viel zu teuer....  Nimm den ersten.



Warum ideal? Gibts da von technischer Seite irgendnen Unterschied oder einfacher von der Qualität und vom Namen her besser?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (25. September 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich find Fritz allgemein sehr gut, aber in dem Fall kann er nicht mehr, außer kosten


----------



## MrHotDog (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hallo mal wieder an Alle!!

Am Wochende soll meine neue Kiste nun endlich bestellt werden  Bevor ich euch dann nochma meine finale Konfig poste und ihr mir dann hoffentlich nochma beim Feintuning helft, hab ich noch ein paar letzte Fragen:

1. Ich habe noch einen Win 7 32 bit Home Premium - Key hier. Kann ich damit die 64 Bit Home Premium Testversion aktivieren? Dann könnt ich mir die 40 EUR  nämlich sparen.

2. Haben die 7970 GHz Editionen eigentlich auch mehr OC Potential als die normalen 7970 Karten, weil sie von Grund auf 1000 MHz haben oder sind dass eig. auch nur übertaktete 7970 Karten wodurch man beim OCen auf das gleiche Ergebnis kommen würden. 

Ursprünglich wollte ich mir ja diese Karte hier holen  HIS Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition IceQ X², 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H797QMC3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland. Aber nach langem mitlesen hier und der häufigen Empfehlung liegt die Entscheidung nun wohl zwischen diesen beiden Gigabyte Karten: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797TO-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  vs.   Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

3. Momentan bin ich bei diesem Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.  Meint ihr ich soll lieber auf IPS umsteigen? Und 120 Hz gibts in diesem Preisrahmen wohl eher nicht?

Mfg, HotDog


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

1. Ja
2. Die GHz Version hat utopische Spannungen, nimm ne normale. OC Potenzial etwa gleich
3. Mit dem Monitor machst du nix falsch.


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ja, du kannst damit die 64 Bit Version aktivieren 

Das ist der gleiche Chips = gleiche OC Eigenschaften, also wirst du die i.d.R. nicht höher übertakten können

Nimm die normale Gigabyte.. Die Ghz Edition kannst du dir schenken 

IPS Panel sind genauso teuer und sehen besser aus: LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und 120 HZ Schirme sind deutlich teurer, der billigste ist folgender: ASUS VG236HE, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland (Ohne 3D Vision Kit)


----------



## MrHotDog (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ok 

Hat ein IPS Panel denn auch Nachteile?  

Lohnt sich der Aufpreis für einen 120 Hz Monitor wenn man kein 3D nutzen will?


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ein IPS Panel ist nicht ganz so schnell wie manche TN-Panel. Aber mit aktuellen IPS Schirmen kann man alles spielen, auch schnelle Shooter.

Wenn schwerpunktmäßig sehr schnelle Spiele gezockt werden, würde ich einen 120Hz Monitor nehmen.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Ein IPS Panel ist nicht ganz so schnell wie manche TN-Panel. Aber mit aktuellen IPS Schirmen kann man alles spielen, auch schnelle Shooter.
> 
> Wenn schwerpunktmäßig sehr schnelle Spiele gezockt werden, würde ich einen 120Hz Monitor nehmen.


 Vorausgesetzt man erreicht auch die FPS dafuer das es was bringt


----------



## soth (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man erreicht auch die FPS dafuer das es was bringt


 Nicht nur dann, es bringt auch durch die kürzere Reaktionszeit Vorteile


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



soth schrieb:


> Nicht nur dann, es bringt auch durch die kürzere Reaktionszeit Vorteile


 Stimmt auch weider


----------



## MrHotDog (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Da ich momentan nicht mehr als 200 EUR für den Monitor ausgeben möchte wird es wohl vorrst kein 120hz werden. Vllt nächstes Jahr dann nachrüsten!

Dann muss ich mich wohl zwischen dem ASUS ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und dem LG mit IPS LG Electronics Flatron IPS237L, 23" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland entscheiden.

Sind 3 ms Reaktionszeitunterschied damit gemeint dass die IPS Panels nicht ganz so schnell wie mancher TN sind? Merkt man das überhaupt bei irgendeiner Art Game oder Film.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Die Herstellerangaben sind für die Tonne. Aber ein guter IPS ist voll spieletauglich


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man erreicht auch die FPS dafuer das es was bringt



Auch bei weniger fps ist ein deutlicher Unterschied sichtbar 

Für schnelle Spiele würde ich zum Asus VS248H greifen. Es sei denn, Du sitzt ständig schräg vor dem Monitor und brauchst die höhere Blickwinkelstabilität des IPS Panels.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Auch bei weniger fps ist ein deutlicher Unterschied sichtbar
> 
> Für schnelle Spiele würde ich zum Asus VS248H greifen. Es sei denn, Du sitzt ständig schräg vor dem Monitor und brauchst die höhere Blickwinkelstabilität des IPS Panels.


 echt wuuste ich nicht ieht wahrscheinlich daran das ich von anfang an ein 120hz display hatte


----------



## target2804 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hatte erst vorgestern? hier im forum gefragt zum thema 120Hz Monitor, da ich auf einen solchen wechseln wollte. da sagte man mir, dass es nur was bringt, wenn die graka 120fps leistet -.- bin verwirrt


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Nein, auch  bei deutlich weniger fps wirkt es bei einem 120Hz Monitor flüssiger. Da gab es doch erst vor ein paar Tagen einen Artikel auf der Main. Ich geh mal suchen 

Die Edith hat's gefunden: Asus VG278HE: 144 Hz versus 60 Hz im direkten Videovergleich - sehen Sie den Unterschied?


----------



## target2804 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

ÖÖhm der hat aber 144FPS, die erreiche ich bei bf3 leider nicht


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ups, ich dachte, die hätten das auch mit weniger fps getestet. Dann musst Du es mir halt glauben, oder die Grafikkarte(n) kaufen, die 144fps in BF3 schaffen


----------



## target2804 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich glaube dir das. wollte nur anmerken, dass deine quelle hier halt nicht gepasst hat 
aber wenn du sagst man merkt unterschiede, dann bin ich davon überzeugt, dass es auch zutrifft. wenn du da keinen plan hättest, würdest du ja auch nichts sagen. von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass du recht hast^^


----------



## MrHotDog (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



target2804 schrieb:


> Ich glaube dir das. wollte nur anmerken, dass deine quelle hier halt nicht gepasst hat
> aber wenn du sagst man merkt unterschiede, dann bin ich davon überzeugt, dass es auch zutrifft. wenn du da keinen plan hättest, würdest du ja auch nichts sagen. von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass du recht hast^^



Und schnappst du dir jetz einen 120 Hz Monitor? Wenn ja, welchen hast du im Auge?


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



target2804 schrieb:


> aber wenn du sagst man merkt unterschiede,  dann bin ich davon überzeugt, dass es auch zutrifft. wenn du da keinen  plan hättest, würdest du ja auch nichts sagen. von daher gehe ich davon  aus, dass du recht hast^^



Das hast Du schön gesagt. Ich werde das mir ausdrucken und übers Bett hängen


----------



## target2804 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich gehe da bei jedem davon aus  aber ich habe auch nichts dagagen wenn du es dir ausdruckst 

@MrHotDog:
http://geizhals.de/548814 oder evt die 27 Zoll variante. wobei ich glaube, dass das für die entfernung von 60-70cm einfach zu groß wäre.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

target2804 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich gehe da bei jedem davon aus  aber ich habe auch nichts dagagen wenn du es dir ausdruckst
> 
> @MrHotDog:
> http://geizhals.de/548814 oder evt die 27 Zoll variante. wobei ich glaube, dass das für die entfernung von 60-70cm einfach zu groß wäre.



Diese Tintenverschwendung ....


----------



## MrHotDog (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ok dann zeig ich euch jetzt mal meine finale Konfig und hoffe dass einige von euch nochma drüber schauen  Falls iwas nicht passt oder harmoniert, immer raus damit!

1. Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

2. Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

3. CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

4. GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort  Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

5. RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600) (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

6. HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s (ST1000DM003) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

7. SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (MZ-7PC128B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

8. Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

9. Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

10. Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

und dazu noch ein bisschen Peripherie:

Monitor: ASUS VS248H, 24" ASUS VS248H, 24" (90LME3101Q00041C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Tastatur: Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, DE (JQD-00008) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Maus: Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Und was meint ihr? Ist mein Geld hier gut investiert?


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Perfekt  Bestellen und glücklich sein  ...und ärmer


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Perfekt  Bestellen und glücklich sein  ...und ärmer


 glücklich sein hat halt seinen Preis
Sieht gut aus ab damit in den einkaufswagen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Sieht gut aus


----------



## Threshold (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



target2804 schrieb:


> ÖÖhm der hat aber 144FPS, die erreiche ich bei bf3 leider nicht


 
Dann musst du eben aufrüsten.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (4. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Sieht gut aus



Auch von mir ein OK.


----------



## MrHotDog (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Danke fürs Feedback ! Ohne euch würde es sicher nicht so gut aussehen 

Brauche ich für den Zusammenbau noch etwas? SATA kabel vllt - beim Laufwerk (bulk) ist ja nichts dabei oder?
Vllt eine WLP die sich leicht auftragen lässt?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

WLP is beim Kühler, SATA Kabel sind 2 beim Board.


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Beim Gigabyte Board sind 4 SATA Kabel dabei. Passt also.

WLP ist beim Kühler dabei, ansonsten gäbe es die Arctic Cooling MX2 oder MX4.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Seit wann sind beim Gigabyte 4 dabei?


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Schon immer : Gigabyte Z77X-D3H Mainboard im Test | Review | Technic3D


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

O.k., dann hatte ich was falsches im Kopf.


----------



## MrHotDog (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Dann steht der Bestellung am WE ja nichts mehr entgegen!

Werde euch auf jeden Fall über Bestellstatus, Baufortschritt und Endperformance inkl. Bilder auf dem Laufenden halten !!


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Sehr gut, dann viel Spaß damit


----------



## Softy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Bilder, Benchmarks, Bastelstunde. Hier ist alles willkommen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Negatives Feedback bitte hier.


----------



## Jeanboy (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Negatives Feedback bitte hier.


 
Der Dauerbrenner 

Natürlich möchten wir auch negatives Feedback haben, damit wir dies auch bei den nächsten Empfehlungen mit einbeziehen können


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (5. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Negatives Feedback bitte hier.



Bei mir ist auch ein Feedback erwünscht 


Viel Spaß damit !


----------



## MrHotDog (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Brauche jetz doch nochmal eure Hilfe! Unzwar soll es jetz endlich ans Bestellen gehen und siehe da, es ist alles schön verfügbar bis auf die Graka Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ... Lieferzeit über 7 Tage oder "bestellt".

Die Ghz-Edition der Gigabyte 7970 ist bei hadwareversand vorrätig und würde mich nun 20 Euro mehr kosten als wenn ich die normale 7970er bei mindfactory, wo ich die sonstigen Sachen bestelle, hole und auf die Lieferung warte.

Was empfehlt ihr mir? Den 20er sparen, weil die Ghz sowieso iwelche Nachteile mit sich bringt oder die Ghz holen?

Also wenn sich die 20 Euro nur rein P/L technisch nicht lohnen und die Ghz nicht iwelche negativen Aspekte mit sich bringt sch... ich jetz sprichwörtlich auf die paar Euronen.

Aber bevor ich jetz auf die letzte Meile nen Schnellschuss tätige hol ich mir lieber nochmal nen schlauen Rat


----------



## GeForce-Lover (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich finde, die GHz hat nur Nachteile.... Das fängt schon bei utopischen Spannungen an.... Nimm die normale. Alternativ ne andere gute 7970


----------



## MrHotDog (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich finde, die GHz hat nur Nachteile.... Das fängt schon bei utopischen Spannungen an.... Nimm die normale. Alternativ ne andere gute 7970



Ok, dann muss ich wohl nochma schauen.. Was haben die Spannungen den zur Folge?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Kürzere Lebenszeit, Höhere Temperatur.....


----------



## MrHotDog (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Kürzere Lebenszeit, Höhere Temperatur.....



Das ist natürlich nicht so gut.. Irgendwelche anderen Meinungen? 

Ansonsten bleibe ich bei der normalen 7970 und warte. Welche anderen 7970er würdest du den empfehlen?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Z.B. diese: Produktvergleich XFX Radeon HD 7970 1000M Black Edition Double Dissipation, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (FX-797A-TDBC), VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7970 3GBD5-2DHX), ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Die XFX würde ich nicht kaufen: Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Die XFX würde ich nicht kaufen: Thermographie infrarouge: cartes graphiques - Comparatif : les Radeon HD 7970 et 7950 d'Asus, HIS, MSI, PowerColor, Sapphire et XFX - HardWare.fr


 
100 Grad?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> 100 Grad?


 Das is mir jetzt aber ganz neu...


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Schau dir doch den Bericht an, den softy gepostet hat! Das PCB wird ziemlich warm  (Macht Thermi ja schon Konkurrenz)


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich habs gerade gesehen....


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das is mir jetzt aber ganz neu...



Einfach mal weniger spammen und mehr Reviews lesen


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich lese Reviews. Aber weniger über Radeons


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

So würde es auch gehen 1115€, Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> So würde es auch gehen 1115€, Meine Wunschliste Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 Die Liste ist leer


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Du musst die Liste erst öffentlich einsehbar machen.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

So, jetzt müsste es gehen. Hab das vorher auch nicht so oft gemacht mit dieser Liste. Danke.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Wieso ein i7 und ein P10?


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Wieso nicht, ...wenns ins Budget passt!? Klar kann man auch nen Straight Power E9-CM 480W oder nen i5-3570K nehmen. Oder ohne K und nur nen H oder B Chipsatz. Möglich ist vieles, aber wenn ich Besseres für den angestrebten Preis bekomme, wieso nicht?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Das ist aber unnötig und bringt beim zocken KEINEN Vorteil..... Kostet nur Geld. Der i7 ist in Games 1% besser, und das nur durch 100MHz mehr Basistakt...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ExtremHardcoreSchrauber schrieb:


> Wieso nicht, ...wenns ins Budget passt!? Klar kann man auch nen Straight Power E9-CM 480W oder nen i5-3570K nehmen. Oder ohne K und nur nen H oder B Chipsatz. Möglich ist vieles, aber wenn ich Besseres für den angestrebten Preis bekomme, wieso nicht?


 Wenn man es nicht braucht leiber das Geld sparen und spater zur nächsten aufrüstung verwenden


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist aber unnötig und bringt beim zocken KEINEN Vorteil..... Kostet nur Geld. Der i7 ist in Games 1% besser, und das nur durch 100MHz mehr Basistakt...



Denn man durch OC wieder ausgleichen kann.


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Denn man durch OC wieder ausgleichen kann.


 1% da reichen 50mhz


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Genau. SMT bremst sogsr


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

GeForce-Lover schrieb:
			
		

> Genau. SMT bremst sogsr



Deswegen hab ich's auch.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Es bremst nur beim zocken.


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

SMT bremst seit Windows 7 nicht mehr. Allerdings bringt es meist auch keinen Vorteil.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich ´halte es wie byaliar. Ich empfehle 32bit Vista


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ich ´halte es wie byaliar. Ich empfehle 32bit Vista


 dann ab ins ComputerBild spiele Forum


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das ist aber unnötig und bringt beim zocken KEINEN Vorteil..... Kostet nur Geld. Der i7 ist in Games 1% besser, und das nur durch 100MHz mehr Basistakt...



Ich persönlich denke halt immer, haben ist besser als brauchen. Weil,.... umgekehrt ist immer doof und bei einem Rechner kommt es mir dann auf 200-300€ ehrlich gesagt auch nicht an.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

SMT bringt dir aber wirklich nix. Ich hab das mal ausprobiert


----------



## Jeanboy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> SMT bringt dir aber wirklich nix. Ich hab das mal ausprobiert


 
Jetzt noch nicht... Man weiß nie, was die Zukunft bringt :/


Die neuen Konsolen sollen ja angeblich mehr als 4 Kerne haben... Bringen dann doch i7 Prozessoren einen Vorteil?
Ist dann halt immer noch die Frage, ob die 4 Kerner trotzdem locker reichen.

Leider ist meine Glaskugel nicht so gut 

Wobei ich denke, dass ein 4 Kerner auch die nächsten Jahre noch reichen wird und erst in 5 Jahren die Spiele von mehr als 4 Kernen
deutlich profitieren


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

In spielen ist ein i7 verschwendung wenn man es fuer andere Sachen gebrauchen kann OK.
Ich hab selber ein verbaut und es läuft nicht besser als mit nem i5

@Jeanboy: Ob die Spile ueberhauot davon profitieren?? odr nur von einem höheren Takt, is auch ne frage


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> In spielen ist ein i7 verschwendung wenn man es fuer andere Sachen gebrauchen kann OK.
> Ich hab selber ein verbaut und es läuft nicht besser als mit nem i5



SMT ist nur sinnvoll Für Rendern etc.


----------



## ExtremHardcoreSchrauber (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> SMT bringt dir aber wirklich nix. Ich hab das mal ausprobiert



Ich weis, und ich glaubs dir ja auch!


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> SMT ist nur sinnvoll Für Rendern etc.


 habe ich mit "anderen sachen" gemeint


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Jetzt noch nicht... Man weiß nie, was die Zukunft bringt :/


 
Auch in der Zukunft nicht. Schließlich ändert sich die Architektur nicht mehr.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> habe ich mit "anderen sachen" gemeint



Ich habe es genauer spezifiziert


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Und was ist mit CAD, Encoding, Audiobearbeitung? 

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie viele Leute denn eigentlich Rendern


----------



## Threshold (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



soth schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie viele Leute denn eigentlich Rendern


 
Hier im Forum wird schon von Rendern gesprochen wenn das Video vom Handy auf den PC kopiert wird.


----------



## soth (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Das Gefühl habe ich auch


----------



## MrHotDog (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

So kurzes Status Update zu gestern Nacht. Habe alle Teile wie in Post 136 bereits geschildert bei Mindfactory bestellt  Ist auch bei der Gigaybyte Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (GV-R797OC-3GD) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland geblieben, da ich entdeckt habe das Mindfactory diese bereits morgen wieder erwartet.

@ Geforce Lover : Danke nochmal für die Unterstützung zu später Stunde


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Warenstandsanzeige bei mindfactory nur ein sehr grober Anhaltspunkt.  Wahrscheinlich aber von Praktikanten ausgeknobelt oder von einem Zufallsgenerator ermittelt


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Morgen erwartet heißt bei MF nicht viel...


----------



## MrHotDog (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Morgen erwartet heißt bei MF nicht viel...



Schon klar! Ist mir ehh lieber wenn das Ganze erst auf Ende der Woche vllt kommt! Aber die Versandkosten hab ich mir gespart.. Habe auch darauf geachtet, dass sie die Preise nicht raufgeschraubt haben 

Habe alles bei Mindfactory bestellt inkl. Monitor, Maus, Tastatur und Wlan Stick... Das wird ja ein Riesenpaket


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Das werden garantiert mehrere 
Und wenn du Pech hast, kommt die Karte erst in 1,5 Wochen....


----------



## MrHotDog (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Das werden garantiert mehrere
> Und wenn du Pech hast, kommt die Karte erst in 1,5 Wochen....



Naja, da muss ich dann wohl durch...

Wenn die anderen Pakete schon vorher kommen kann ich ja schonmal mit der Baustelle beginnen !


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Dann nutze eben die HD Graphics


----------



## Softy (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Dann nutze eben die HD Graphics



Das ist NICHT lustig


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist NICHT lustig


 Achja und wieso nicht


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist NICHT lustig


 Ja, o.k., ich stelle die kleinen Seitenhiebe ein 
@ POWER: Softys 690 is kaputt...


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Ja, o.k., ich stelle die kleinen Seitenhiebe ein
> @ POWER: Softys 690 is kaputt...


 hab ich schon geahnt
What das 1000€ ist kaputt, kriegt er wenigstens ne neue?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:
			
		

> hab ich schon geahnt
> What das 1000€ ist kaputt, kriegt er wenigstens ne neue?



Ja, die neue ist schon unterwegs.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ja, die is in der RMA


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

trotdem bitter


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich weiß.
Aber über sowas lacht man nicht


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Ich weiß.
> Aber über sowas lacht man nicht


 Hat True Monkey nicht mal ein Bild mit dem Titel "Softy ärgern" hochgeladen?


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



GeForce-Lover schrieb:


> Hat True Monkey nicht mal ein Bild mit dem Titel "Softy ärgern" hochgeladen?




KA, das weiß ich nicht.

Hört trotzdem auf ihn zu ärgern, er kann ja nichts dafür.


----------



## GeForce-Lover (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ein bisschen wird man die Zahnfee doch noch ärgern dürfen... Is ja nicht böse gemeint


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (7. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Zum Glück


----------



## MrHotDog (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

So kurzes Status Update, damit ihr nicht denkt ich habe euch vergessen und dazu noch eine kleine Frage...

Nachdem nach meiner Bestellung am 07.10.2012 das versandfertige Datum laut Mindfactory der 08.10. sein sollte, ist das Datum inzwischen auf 10.10 -> dann auf 12.10. -> und schließlich auf den 15.10. gewandert 

Frage:  Vllt etwas dumm die Frage, aber muss man eig. iwie die Onboard Grafik der CPU deaktivieren, damit sie die 7970er nicht stört..


----------



## GeForce-Lover (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Nein. Bei hinzustecken einer GraKa deaktiviert sie sich automatisch


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Musst du nicht aber das monitor kabel sollte schon an der graka hängen und nicht an der IGP


----------



## MrHotDog (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

 Vielen Dank


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Gerne doch


----------



## MrHotDog (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Endlich kommt die Sache in Schwung Leute! Gestern wurden der ASUS Monitor und das Fractal R4 verschickt und jetzt gerade geliefert 

Und die Grafikkarte ist endlich wieder verfügbar und d.h. der Rest geht auch heute raus 

Hab noch ne Frage zur Win7 Installation? Muss ich die runtergeladene Testversion auf irgendne besondere Art auf die CD brennen, damit das ganze funktioniert dann?

Und noch OT: hab bisher ja fast nur PS3 gezockt und da war es immer kein Problem PEGI Versionen (hauptsächlich UK und AT) zu kaufen. Wie sieht es da bei PC Games aus mit den Steam bzw. EA Kontos? Gibts da Probleme? Wollt mir nämlich grad die AT Version von Medal of Honor Warfighter bestellen


----------



## Softy (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> Hab noch ne Frage zur Win7 Installation? Muss ich die runtergeladene Testversion auf irgendne besondere Art auf die CD brennen, damit das ganze funktioniert dann?


 
Du hast 2 Möglichkeiten, entweder als ISO auf eine DVD brennen (bootfähig), oder mit einem USB Stick. Für den USB Stick gibt es dieses kleine und praktische Tool: Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Auf Feedback würden wir uns freuen! Gerne auch mit Bildern!


----------



## MrHotDog (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Auf Feedback würden wir uns freuen! Gerne auch mit Bildern!



Wird auf jeden Fall gemacht! Werdet während des Zusammenbaus bestimmt eh von mir hören


----------



## ct5010 (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Okay, dann mal viel Spaß! Zusammenbau ist gar nicht so schwer, mein Tipp ist, dass du dir mal die Videoserie anschaust: Newegg TV: How To Build a Computer - Part 1 - Choosing Your Components - YouTube


----------



## MrHotDog (16. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Okay, dann mal viel Spaß! Zusammenbau ist gar nicht so schwer, mein Tipp ist, dass du dir mal die Videoserie anschaust: Newegg TV: How To Build a Computer - Part 1 - Choosing Your Components - YouTube


 
Werd ich machen!

Was mich vllt noch interessieren würde! Wie empfehlt ihr mir die partitionierung bei einer 1 tb HDD und 128 gb SSD vorzunehmen? Und was haut ihr außer  Win 7 noch auf die SSD?

@Rosigatton: Als erfahrener Besitzer des R4 kannst du mir bestimmt helfen  Habe im Handbuch gelesen dass es extra Einbauschächte für SSDs geben soll. Bin mir aber ehrlich gesagt nicht ganz sicher wo sich die befinden sollen? 

Gut N8 allerseits


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> Werd ich machen!
> 
> Was mich vllt noch interessieren würde! Wie empfehlt ihr mir die partitionierung bei einer 1 tb HDD und 128 gb SSD vorzunehmen? Und was haut ihr außer  Win 7 noch auf die SSD?
> 
> ...



Zum R4: Die werden einfach draufgeschraubt: Test: Fractal Design Define R4 - Ring frei für Runde Vier

(Die Gummiringe ins innere Loch schieben)


SSD gar nicht partitionieren. HDD nach Belieben, ich habs so: Fraps, Anwendungen, Daten

Auf die SSD kommt BS + meistgenutzte Programme wie Messenger, Browser, das Spiel, was du grad am meisten zockst, usw.


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

So Leute Zusammenbau ist im Gange 

Ich frage mich grad nur wozu die ganzen mitglieferten losen Gummiringe beim Fractal R4 sind? Kann die irgendwie nich verwenden.

Vllt kann Rosigatton da mal kurz aushelfen?


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Die Gummiringe sind zur Festplattenentkopplung


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Die Gummiringe sind zur Festplattenentkopplung



Jo, danke an dich und an Rosi (der mir per PN geholfen hat)


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Wiederum eine kleine Frage 

Wie muss ich die Gehäuselüfter anschließen damit ich sie über den 12-7-5 V Schalter außen bedienen kann?


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

An die Buchsen der Steuerung, schau einfach wo die Steuerung ist und verfolge die Kabel die von dort kommen, und wenn da ein Lüfter passt, dann ist der dazu da


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Jepp, wie ct schreibt. Der dicke Stecker ist fürs Netzteil, die anderen 3 für die Lüfter. Bleibt einer übrig, für den 3. Luffi .


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ahh jetz weiß ich wo mein Problem lag.... Ich hab die Steuerungskabel für die Lüfterkabel gehalten und die anderen gar nicht gesehen....


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

Fehler passieren ....


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich finde, die Hersteller sollten/könnten die elenden kleinen Stecker vom Frontpanel mal etwas eleganter lösen. Ist aber auch das einzige Gezuppel. Alles andere passt, oder passt nicht .


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Kannst ja mal patent anmelden und was erfinden, aber B2T jetzt


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Wir sind doch bei der Verkabelung des MBs. Wo ist das dann OT  .

Jetzt mal Tacheles : Du selbst bist einer der größten OT-Prinzen überhaupt. Und dann kommst Du mir in jeder 2ten Post mit B2T .


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal patent anmelden und was erfinden, aber B2T jetzt



Asus hat da schon was schickes  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Q-Connector <3


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Das ist der Q-Connector  

edit:  Zu lahm


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist der Q-Connector


 
Hab ich doch gesagt 

edit:  Zu lahm


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Jetzt aber B2T  .

Post 236 editiert .

Jeanboy war der Schnellste .


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ok noch ne Frage: Netzteilanschluss Grafikkarte... Ich hab jetzt nen 6 poligen und nen 8 poligen Stecker in der GraKa (wurden mitgeliefert) und beide enden mit diesen "Molex"?? (heißen die glaub ich) Stecker mit drei statt 4 Pins drin.  Muss ich die jetzt einfach an einen "Drives" Anschluss stecken und die PCIe Anschlüsse am Netzteil vernachlässigen??


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Die brauchst du nicht, das NT hat ja auch die 6 und 8 Pin-Anschlüsse.


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Die brauchst du nicht, das NT hat ja auch die 6 und 8 Pin-Anschlüsse.


 
Ok dann die beim Netzteil mitgelieferten nehmen wo das Ende aus 6+2 Pins bestehen nutzen? Ist es dann egal ob der 8 Pin in den Anschluss 1 oder der 6 Pin in den Anschluss 2, bzw. andersrum kommt?


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Genau, und es ist auch egal


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> Ok dann die beim Netzteil mitgelieferten nehmen wo das Ende aus 6+2 Pins bestehen nutzen? Ist es dann egal ob der 8 Pin in den Anschluss 1 oder der 6 Pin in den Anschluss 2, bzw. andersrum kommt?


 
Die beiden Kabel sehen so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die beiden steckst du einfach in die Grafikkarte und ins Netzteil, welches jetzt wo steckt, ist egal


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Das CM 480 hat einen "verzweigten" Graka Anschluss, soweit ich weiß, also 6 + 6+2 pin an NT in einem Kabel.


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Das CM 480 hat einen "verzweigten" Graka Anschluss, soweit ich weiß, also 6 + 6+2 pin an NT in einem Kabel.


 
nö, erst das 580W CM hat das 



Siehst du doch grade? genau das ist das Kabel des NT's


Edit: 

Siehe hier: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.ph...tzteile/20904-bequiet-e9-cm-580w.html?start=2

und: http://www.hartware.net/review_1419_2.html


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> nö, erst das 580W CM hat das
> 
> 
> 
> Siehst du doch grade? genau das ist das Kabel des NT's


 
Merkwürdig, aber es gibt doch bestimmt eins wo zwei 6/8 pin Anschlüsse da sind? Das würde ich dann auch verwenden. Selbst mein L8 430W hat das  Ich dachte, die Single-Kabel gäbs erst bei den P10. Danke, wieder was gelernt


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, aber es gibt doch bestimmt eins wo zwei 6/8 pin Anschlüsse da sind? Das würde ich dann auch verwenden. Selbst mein L8 430W hat das  Ich dachte, die Single-Kabel gäbs erst bei den P10. Danke, wieder was gelernt


 

Ich hab auch noch 2 Links editiert, wo man das sieht


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch 2 Links editiert, wo man das sieht


 
Ich glaubs dir ja auch so


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ct5010 schrieb:


> Ich glaubs dir ja auch so


 
ist ja auch für die Nachwelt undso


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Gerade das erste Mal gestartet und siehe da es läuft  Nun habe ich drei Fragen zu den Einstellungen im Bios bevor ich Windows reinhaue:

1. RAM will ich auf 1600 stellen. Wie geht das? Memory Frequency steht auf 1333 Mhz und lässt sich nicht ändern. System Memory Multiplier steht auf 13.33 und wenn ich das ändern will kommt ne Warnung..

2. SSD auf ACHI. SATA Modusauswahl steht auf AHCI. Genügt das oder muss ich irgendwas speziell für die SSD einstellen?

3. Als Bootoptionen finde ich nur die SSD und das Laufwerk. Die HDD iwie nicht, aber fleißig vor sich hin werkeln tut sie.. Normal?


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

1. Welches Board hast Du?

2. passt 

3. An welchem SATA Anschluss hast Du die HDD?


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> 1. Welches Board hast Du?
> 
> 2. passt
> 
> 3. An welchem SATA Anschluss hast Du die HDD?


 
1. Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H

2. OK !

3. Ich glaube in einem SATA 3 Anschluss.. Muss die in SATA 2?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ist die an den Sata-Ports vom Chipsatz?


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Also des ganze sieht so aus:

Ich habe 

SATA 3: Anschluss 0 (SSD) und Anschluss 1 (HDD)

SATA 2: Anschluss 2 (Laufwerk) und Aschluss 3, 4, 5 leer

GSATA 3: Anschluss 6, 7 leer


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

1. Gigabyte. Ich lade mal das Handbuch runter 

3. Wenn die an einem SATA3 Hostcontroller hängt, ist der vielleicht nicht bootfähig eingestellt. Ich würde die SSD und die HDD an einen nativen SATA3 Port anschließen (bei der HDD ist es egal, die erreicht gerade mal SATA1 Geschwindigkeit). Das Laufwerk und so kann an SATA2. Dann kannst Du den SATA3 Hostcontroller im BIOS abschalten (dann bootet der Rechner etwas schneller).


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> 1. Gigabyte. Ich lade mal das Handbuch runter
> 
> 3. Wenn die an einem SATA3 Hostcontroller hängt, ist der vielleicht nicht bootfähig eingestellt. Ich würde die SSD und die HDD an einen nativen SATA3 Port anschließen (bei der HDD ist es egal, die erreicht gerade mal SATA1 Geschwindigkeit). Das Laufwerk und so kann an SATA2. Dann kannst Du den SATA3 Hostcontroller im BIOS abschalten (dann bootet der Rechner etwas schneller).



1. Danke 

3. Öhhm ja.. Nativer SATA 3 Anschluss?


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Die RAM Frequenz kannst Du über M.I.T. --> Advanced Frequency Settings  einstellen. Da dann das XMP Profil aktivieren.


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Die RAM Frequenz kannst Du über M.I.T. --> Advanced Frequency Settings  einstellen. Da dann das XMP Profil aktivieren.



OK Done! System Memory Multiplier ist jetzt auf 16.00 und Memory Frequency steht erst 1333 Mhz aber dahinter im Kästchen jetzt 1600. Dürfte dann wohl so passen!?


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ja, das passt so


----------



## Jeanboy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> OK Done! System Memory Multiplier ist jetzt auf 16.00 und Memory Frequency steht erst 1333 Mhz aber dahinter im Kästchen jetzt 1600. Dürfte dann wohl so passen!?


 
Lass es doch einfach auslesen:

CPU-Z - Download - CHIP Online

Reiter "Memory"


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Genau, Du kannst ja mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Board, Memory, SPD) posten, dann sieht man, ob alles passt


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Dann bleibt nur noch des Problem mit der HDD die nicht als Bootoption zur Verfügung steht. 

Wie gesagt, so ist es jetzt momentan angeschlossen:

SATA 3: Anschluss 0 (SSD) und Anschluss 1 (HDD)

SATA 2: Anschluss 2 (Laufwerk) und Aschluss 3, 4, 5 leer

GSATA 3: Anschluss 6, 7 leer 

Jemand ne Idee?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Die HDD kann nur dann in der Boot Option auftauchen wenn sie auch einen Boot Bereich hat. Hast du die HDD formatiert?


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Bei einer neuen HDD sollte der doch aber immer automatisch vorhanden sein oder?


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> Bei einer neuen HDD sollte der doch aber immer automatisch vorhanden sein oder?


 
Ich habe schon alles gesehen daher würde ich einfach mal im Bios nachschauen ob sie dort erkannt wird.


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Threshold schrieb:


> Die HDD kann nur dann in der Boot Option auftauchen wenn sie auch einen Boot Bereich hat. Hast du die HDD formatiert?



Ne hab ich noch nicht. Hab noch nicht mal Windows drauf. Also erstma Windows drauf ziehen (SSD) und dann die HDD formatieren und erneut testen?


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Das ist normal, Du kannst unter "Hard Drive BBS Priorities" auswählen, welche Platte als Boot Option angezeigt werden soll. (Glaub ich )


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Installiere Windows auf der SSD. Die HDD brauchst du ja im Moment sowieso nicht.


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Und nochmal 



> Dann sag ich's halt nochmal :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rosigatton (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Eventüll musst Du die HDD initialisieren. Wie Thresh schreibt, erstmal Windows auf die SSD. Wenn danach die HDD nicht auffem Arbeitsplatz auftaucht, Systemsteuerung, Datenträgerverwaltung, HDD initialisieren und gut ist .


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Das ist normal, Du kannst unter "Hard Drive BBS Priorities" auswählen, welche Platte als Boot Option angezeigt werden soll. (Glaub ich )


 
Neue Erkenntnis mit diesen BBS Prioritäten: Wenn ich hier reingehe taucht die HDD auf (Nur HDD und SDD jetz, aber ohne Laufwerk) Dort kann ich dann die einma Priorität setzen.

Je nachdem was ich hier auf 1 setze, sehe ich dann wenn ich einen Bildschirm zurück gehe (bei den eigentlichen Bootoptionen) als Bootoption vs das Laufwerk.

Also wirds ja erkannt und alles ist gut ?!


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Das sollte dann klappen.


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> Also wirds ja erkannt und alles ist gut ?!



Ja, passt alles


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

sollte so gehen, ja


----------



## MrHotDog (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ok vielen vielen Dank an euch alle!! Und Softy du hattest wieder mal Recht 

Muss jetz leider abbrechen hier. Morgen kommt dann Windows drauf und dann poste ich mal CPU-Z Ergebnis und wenn ihr wollt kann ich mal Benchmark Programme drüber laufen lassen als Feedback! Müsstet mir nur sagen welches Programm so üblich ist (Habs ehrlich gesagt noch nie gemacht)

Achso und n paar Bilder gibts dann auch!


----------



## Softy (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> Ok vielen vielen Dank an euch alle!! Und Softy du hattest wieder mal Recht






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Benchmarks könntest Du 3dmark 11 und Unigine Heaven verwenden:

3DMark 11 - Download - CHIP Online
Heaven Benchmark für DirectX 11 - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## Threshold (17. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, passt alles


 


POWER_TO_THE_GROUND schrieb:


> sollte so gehen, ja


 
Das ist möglich. Ja.


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Also auf in Neues!

Windows hab ich jetz auf die SSD. Problem jetz ist das Windows nur die SSD als Festplate anzeigt und die HDD gar nicht..

Die HDD muss aber iwie erkannt werden, weil sie auch zur Auswahl stand wo ich Windows installieren möchte.

Muss ich etz diese Initialisierung vornehmen wie Rosigatton vor ein paar Posts geschrieben hat?


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ja, du musst die HDD initialisieren!
Gib im Startmenü Computerverwaltung ein und dann links die Datenträgerverwaltung auswählen.


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



soth schrieb:


> Ja, du musst die HDD initialisieren!
> Gib im Startmenü Computerverwaltung ein und dann links die Datenträgerverwaltung auswählen.



Okay was ist besser: HDD auf NTFS oder exFat formatieren? SSD ist schon NTFS


Edit: Was mich noch interessieren würde.. Ist es empfehlenswert/nötig eine Sicherung/Systemabbild zu machen, jetzt wo noch alles jungfräulich ist?


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

NTFS
Schau doch mal was exFat ist--> exFAT


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



soth schrieb:


> NTFS
> Schau doch mal was exFat ist--> exFAT



Alles klaro! So gibts jetzt noch iwas zu machen, bevor ich das ganze Gekrusche draufhau auf den neuen Knecht?

Iwelche Sicherungen oder sonstiges?


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hallo mal wieder vllt kann mir mal kurz jemand helfen.

Bin grad am Einrichten des neuen Rechners und hab folgendes Problem: Da windows ja auf der SSD ist (Laufwerk C mit 128 GB Speicher und die ja nur für auserwählte Programme da sein soll, stell ich mir grad die Frage wie ich den StandardInstallationspfad auf die HDD ändere? Viele Programme installieren sich ja einfach aufs erstbeste Laufwerk, was ja dann die SSD wäre..

und kann man die Eigenen Dateien auch einfach auf die HDD ziehen?


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Du kannst leider nicht einfach mal so die "Eigenen Dateien" auf die HDD ziehen, da müsstest du Änderungen in der Registry vornehmen (hat bei mir nie geklappt).

Eigentlich kannst du bei jeder Anwendung/Spiel die Festplatte auswählen, wo es drauf installiert werden soll. Außer bei Treibern, aber die sollten sowieso auf die SSD


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Eigene Dateien verschieben: windows 7 eigene dateien verschieben - Forum - CHIP Online
Für den Installationspfad müsste man in der Registry rumpfuschen... das findet man aber per google innerhalb von 2 Sekunden


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Du kannst leider nicht einfach mal so die "Eigenen Dateien" auf die HDD ziehen, da müsstest du Änderungen in der Registry vornehmen (hat bei mir nie geklappt).
> 
> Eigentlich kannst du bei jeder Anwendung/Spiel die Festplatte auswählen, wo es drauf installiert werden soll. Außer bei Treibern, aber die sollten sowieso auf die SSD



Ok danke für die Antwort Jeanboy! Dann lass ich das! Aber was mich in dem Zusammenhang noch interessieren würde: Wie ist es möglich aus mehreren Steam spielen, nur 1 oder 2 die man gerade aktuel spielt auf die SSD zu verladen?


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



soth schrieb:


> Eigene Dateien verschieben: windows 7 eigene dateien verschieben - Forum - CHIP Online
> Für den Installationspfad müsste man in der Registry rumpfuschen... das findet man aber per google innerhalb von 2 Sekunden



Ja das mit Google stimmt, aber ich war eher darauf aus heruaszufinden ob das wirklich empfehlenswert ist, bzw. obs da ne leichtere Methode gibt. Aber wie Jeanboy gesagt hat ist es wahrscheinlich wirklich besser. Große Programme/Spiele "fragen" ja meist woman sie hin installieren soll.

Bloß zu der Steam Frage in Post 289 hab ich bislnag noch keine Antwort gefunden. Vllt kann sich da jemand Tipps geben, der das auch so macht.

Edit: Sry wegen Doppelpost


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Wie gesagt, bei den eigenen Dateien ist das einfach und Programme fragen ja nach dem Installationspfad, deshalb habe ich mich damit nie wirklich beschäftigt.
Man muss sowieso immer toolbars und co abwählen, da reißen es imho 10sec für den Installationspfad auch nicht mehr raus

Zu Steam kann ich dir leider keine Antwort geben!


----------



## Jeanboy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich dir leider auch nicht, ich hab kein Steam :/


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



soth schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei den eigenen Dateien ist das einfach und Programme fragen ja nach dem Installationspfad, deshalb habe ich mich damit nie wirklich beschäftigt.
> Man muss sowieso immer toolbars und co abwählen, da reißen es imho 10sec für den Installationspfad auch nicht mehr raus
> 
> Zu Steam kann ich dir leider keine Antwort geben!



Da haste Recht.. diese verdammten versteckten Toolbars 

Vllt findet sich ja jemand anders der die Lösung zu meinem Steam Problem hat.. Dürfte ja mit Origin, bzw. BF3 genau dasselbe Problem geben


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hi,

ich glaube, mit VLite lässt sich der Installationspfad ändern: vLite - Download - CHIP Online


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

So leider konnte ich heute bisher noch nicht so viel mit meinem neuen Rechner machen. Aber weil ihr alle so tatkräftig mitgeholfen habt in den letzten Wochen und ich in den anderen und auch in meinem Thread gemerkt habe dass ihr euch immer Bilder wünscht, versuch ich jetzt zu allererst mal ein paar für euch hochzuladen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Werd mir jetz mal dieses CPU-Z holen, damit ihr mal drüber schaun könnt ob denn auch alles passt


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Also habe mir jetzt mal CPU-Z runtergeldaen und würde mich freuen wenn jemand von euch mal drüber schauen könnte über die screenshots. Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob die Sachen passen, v.a. bei spd. Und bei Graphics steht fast gar nichts dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Oktober 2012)

Hast du 1333 oder 1600 MHz RAM ?

Bei 1333 muss er im BiOS auf 667 stehen, das sieht nicht so aus.

Für die Grafikkarte gibt es GPU-Z


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



ich888 schrieb:


> Hast du 1333 oder 1600 MHz RAM ?
> 
> Bei 1333 muss er im BiOS auf 667 stehen, das sieht nicht so aus.
> 
> Für die Grafikkarte gibt es GPU-Z



Ne 1600 Ram, passt dann so weit außer natürlich die GPU


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Oktober 2012)

Bei Max Bandwith steht 667 MHz.
Das kann mMn nicht stimmen.


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Sieht alles prima aus


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Oktober 2012)

Was ist mit dem MAx Bandwith ? Steht auf 667 MHz.


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Das ist egal. Laut der Teilenummer und dem XMP-Profil ist das 1600er RAM.


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Sieht alles prima aus



Und die Sache mit der Max Bandwith von 667 MHz die ich888 gemeint hat?

Edit: Zu spät


----------



## POWER_TO_THE_GROUND (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> Und die Sache mit der Max Bandwith von 667 MHz die ich888 gemeint hat?
> 
> Edit: Zu spät


 hat softy grad beantwortet


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

s.o. 

edit: auch zu spät


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (18. Oktober 2012)

Ok, danke Softy.

Hat mich nur gewundert


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ok dann versuch ich mich mal als Nächstes an 3dMark11.

Konfig ist zur Übersicht nochmal: 

1. Gehäuse: Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl
2. Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3)
3. CPU: Intel Core i5-3570K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80637I53570K)
4. GPU: Gigabyte Radeon HD 7970 WindForce 3X, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort
5. RAM: Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-12800U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1600)
6. HDD: Seagate Barracuda 7200.14 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
7. SSD: Samsung SSD 830 Series 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s
8. Kühler: Thermalright HR-02 Macho Rev. A (BW)
9. Netzteil: be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.3 be quiet!
10. Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NS schwarz, SATA, bulk

Mein gefährliches Halbwissen sagt mir, dass man da doch dann einen Zahlenwert bekommt?! Wenn das so wäre, könnt ihr ja mal Schätzungen vor der Enthüllung loslassen wenn ihr wollt..


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ergebnis:

Hab jetzt also mal 3dMark11 gestartet, einfach die empfohlene Art und Weise also nicht Advanced (und natürlich alle Komponenten noch unangetastet hinsichtlich OC oder sonst was)

Ergebnis war (Basic Edition Voreinstellung "Performance"): P 7937 .. Ist das jetzt ok?


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ja, so um die 8000 Punkte sind OK, wenn CPU und Grafikkarte nicht übertaktet sind. Hier kannst Du vergleichen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...k-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html#post3927450


----------



## MrHotDog (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Softy schrieb:


> Ja, so um die 8000 Punkte sind OK, wenn CPU und Grafikkarte nicht übertaktet sind. Hier kannst Du vergleichen: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/b...k-11-pcghx-rangliste-rev-2-a.html#post3927450



Ok danke fürs Feedback  

Überhaupt nochma danke an Alle die mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung und Fragenbeantwortung geholfen haben! Bin bislang (auch wenn ich noch mitten in der Testphase bin) völligst zufrieden mit meinem neuen PC. Auch der Rat, das ganze selber zusammenzubauen war einfach spitze. Hat echt Fun gemacht und war wirklich nicht sonderlich schwer, bis auf ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Und jetz bin ich auch für kommende (hoffentlich nicht so schnell) Aufrüstangelegenheiten gewappnet  

Bilder sind da für euch und falls ich noch iwas für euch oder für noch Komponentensuchende testen soll, immer raus damit!

PS: Ich kann Rosigatton und seine R4 Liebe echt verstehen. Find das Gehäuse auch richtig geil und für einen Bauneuling wie mich, war auch alles schön machbar und leicht zu verstauen


----------



## Softy (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



MrHotDog schrieb:


> PS: Ich kann Rosigatton und seine R4 Liebe echt verstehen.



Rosigatton hat das R4?


----------



## soth (18. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Das hab ich gar nicht gewusst!


----------



## MrHotDog (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hab hier nochma einen kleinen Erfahrungsbericht für alle die es interessiert  Meine finale Konfig findet ihr nochma in Post 307 eine Seite zuvor.

Habs heut endlich geschafft Battlefield 3 das erste Mal anzutesten mit dem neuen System und bin auf jeden Fall begeistert. Des bockt so unglaublich im Gegensatz zum Daddeln des Games auf der PS3!
Hab um euch ein paar Daten zu liefern (nicht vergessen, ich bin Anfänger) das Prog MSI Afterburner drauf gemacht und dann mithilfe des OSD ein wenig die Werte beobachtet.
Wie gesagt mein System is noch Standard, alles out of the box und noch kein OC!

Grafikeinstellung hab ich alles auf Ultra raufgeschraubt. Gezockt wurde auf Full HD 60hz Asus.


Ohne VSync hatte ich meist zw. 70 und 80 FPS, die GPU war zu 99 % ausgelastet. GPU Temp waren so 50 Grädchen.

--> Problem hier war des mir einbisschen Bildflackern/Artefaktbildung aufgefallen ist

Das wurde dann durch hinzuschalten von Vsync behoben, wodurch sich die FPS auf 60 einpendelten, GPU Auslastung war hier immer so bei 90 %.

Sind die Werte so stimmig im Bezug auf das System?

Und kann man dieses sog. "Tearing" (hab ich im Netz nachgelesen, sonst hätt ich die Bezeichnung nicht gekannt ) auch irgendwie ohne Hinzuschaltung von VSync beheben. Immerhin gehen mir dadurch ja eigentlich um die 15 FPS verloren.

Mfg, HotDog


----------



## target2804 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass du konstant 70-80fps hast. die gtx670 ist in bf3 eigentlich etwas besser und ich habe ab und an auch mal 45Fps durch unschöne nades und geballer.


----------



## MrHotDog (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



target2804 schrieb:


> Irgendwie glaube ich nicht, dass du konstant 70-80fps hast. die gtx670 ist in bf3 eigentlich etwas besser und ich habe ab und an auch mal 45Fps durch unschöne nades und geballer.



Deswegen hab ich ja auch nicht konstant, sondern "meist" geschrieben. Hab vor lauter Begeisterung wahrschienlich doch nicht immer durchgehend auf die FPS geschaut. Da waren garantiert auch Einbrüche mit dabei.


----------



## target2804 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hab mich schon gewundert


----------



## MrHotDog (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



target2804 schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gewundert



Hast du VSync an? Woher kommt dieses Tearing?


----------



## target2804 (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Ich habe vsync. fast konstante 60fps sind bei mir flüssiger als immer von 60-80 zu schwanken.


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Jepp, du heisser Hund. Sehe dich grinsend an dem Teil sitzen . Geile Maschine . Habe auch noch gar nix übertaktet. Das hebe ich mir für die Weihnachtszeit auf. Dann werde ich mal schauen, was für Chips ich erwischt habe. Bin immer noch begeistert. Stundenlang Skyrim zocken, und die Karre bleibt kalt und unhörbar  . Hoffentlich ist bald "unser" Fenster erhältlich.

Nochmal für Alle : Jau, Rosi hat ein R4   .


----------



## MrHotDog (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Jepp, du heisser Hund. Sehe dich grinsend an dem Teil sitzen . Geile Maschine . Habe auch noch gar nix übertaktet. Das hebe ich mir für die Weihnachtszeit auf. Dann werde ich mal schauen, was für Chips ich erwischt habe. Bin immer noch begeistert. Stundenlang Skyrim zocken, und die Karre bleibt kalt und unhörbar  . Hoffentlich ist bald "unser" Fenster erhältlich.
> 
> Nochmal für Alle : Jau, Rosi hat ein R4   .



 Und wie ich grinse  Ich werd mich auch erst iwann später mit dem OC Thema befassen. 
Solang alles gut läuft, bin ich so erstmal mehr als zufrieden
Aber ist immer gut zu wissen, dass man noch gute Reserven hat, die man im Notfall rausholen kann 

Und wenns mal soweit ist, werde ich mir auf jeden Fall hier im Forum wieder Rat und Tat holen! 

Zum R4 Fenster Rosi: Hast du schon irgendwelche neuen Infos dazu? Werd mir das auf jeden Fall auch zulegen!


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

News - Fractal Design 
Wann da hier erhältlich ist


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Nix News. Sobald ich iwo das Fenster bestellen kann, gebe ich "Bescheid"! Ganz laut  . Kann sich nur noch um einen kurzen Zeitraum handeln .


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Doch News: "_WINDOW SIDE PANEL FOR ARC MIDI AND DEFINE R4 IS LAUNCHED_"
In den USA also schon erhältlich, dann kanns nur noch ein paar Tage dauern, bis es in Dtschl. erhältlich ist


----------



## Rosigatton (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Danke Leg . Ich kenne da ein paar Leute, die freuen sich sehr darüber .


----------



## Legacyy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Kein Problem  Link anklicken hätte übrigens auch geholfen^^


----------



## MrHotDog (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Könnten zumindest mal irgendein konkretes Release-Date rauslassen... Diese Skandinavier


----------



## Jeanboy (19. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Nimmt solang einfach Frischhaltefolie als Seitenteil


----------



## MrHotDog (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Nimmt solang einfach Frischhaltefolie als Seitenteil



Die flattert und knistert aber unschön wenn man sie nicht stramm genug anbringt. Da geht der Silent Aspekt ja wieder flöten


----------



## Softy (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Nimmt solang einfach Frischhaltefolie als Seitenteil



Ist bestimmt lustig, wenn es die Folie in den CPU-Kühlerlüfter  reinzieht


----------



## MrHotDog (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hallo mal wieder !

Möchte mich mal wieder mit einem kleinen Anliegen an euch wenden, das in der ganzen PC- Suche ein wenig untergegangen ist, weil ich dachte dass das erstmal nicht so wichtig sei - der SOUND !

Hab jetzt für den Übergang son paar alte vergilbte Lautsprecher aus dem Windows 95 Zeitalter und wollte mir da eig. erst später was suchen, aber jetzt interessierts mich trotzdem schon was es für Möglichkeiten gibt..

Also ich suche eig. sowohl ein Lautsprecher System, als auch Kopfhörer/Headset. Ich brauche kein Highend System, sondern wie ihr an meiner Übergangslösung schon seht einfach was wo ein bisschen besserer Ton rauskommt. Auch bei wenig Investition will man halt doch das beste was man kriegen kann 

Hierzu hab ich preislich vllt so max. 100 Euro angedacht.

Wär nett, wenn ihr da ein paar Empfehlungen hättet, weil im SOUND- Dschungel habe ich glaub ich noch weniger Erfahrungen als schon im allgemeinem PC-Bereich


----------



## soth (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

100€ für alles zusammen oder wie


----------



## Rosigatton (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hier mal reinschauen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/121823-review-kompaktlautsprecher-100-klasse.html


----------



## Softy (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Wie wäre es mit einer ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 + Superlux Hd681 Kopfhrer? Dann wären noch 45€ übrig für Lautsprecher. Ich bezweifle aber, dass es da was vernünftiges gibt


----------



## soth (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Rosi, dann fehlt aber noch ein Verstärker (außer bei den Aktivmonitoren)


----------



## target2804 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Bei 100€ Budget würde ich zu Magnat greifen. Relativ ordentlicher Klang in der Preisklasse.


----------



## MrHotDog (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hi leutz vllt könnt ihr mir nochmal helfen,

hab meinen neuen Rechner nun schon gut ein halbes Monat in Use und muss sagen, bin bislang topzufrieden. Habe mir jetz als Kopfhörer den Superlux HD681 geholt und bin auf ein kleines Problem im Zusammenhang mit meinen Audioanschlüssen gestoßen.

Vorab: Mainboard ist Gigabyte Z77-XD3H und Gehäuse ist Fractal R4.

Das Problem ist, dass ich wenn ich im VIA Audio Deck auf unabhängigen Kopfhörer stelle bekomme ich keinen Ton mehr. Ich kann also die Kopfhörer nicht getrennt von den Lautsprechern nutzen, bzw. das Frontpanel nicht getrennt vom Backpanel nutzen.

Nur mit der Einstellung "Umgeleiteter Kopfhörer" höre ich etwas. Aber auf Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher halt das Gleiche.  

Was mache ich falsch?     

? Vllt noch wichtig: CodecVersion ist VT2021 ?

Danke schonmal im Vorraus


----------



## Jeanboy (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Wenn du in der Taskleiste auf das Lautsprechersymbol mit Rechtsklick gehst -> Wiedergabegeräte 

Ist da das Frontpanel als Standartgerät ausgewählt?


----------



## MrHotDog (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



Jeanboy schrieb:


> Wenn du in der Taskleiste auf das Lautsprechersymbol mit Rechtsklick gehst -> Wiedergabegeräte
> 
> Ist da das Frontpanel als Standartgerät ausgewählt?



Sorry war grad speisen 

Ähhm nein, Als Standard is hier Lautsprecher eingestellt und dann gibts noch SPDIF Interface (TX0) und SPDIF Interface (TX1)


----------



## soth (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Du kannst auf normalen Soundkarten nur über Umwege verschiedene *Musik!!!* hören (Ausgabe an den 5.1-Anschlüssen und dort eben beispielsweise Kopfhörer an die Rear-Anschlüsse und Stereoboxen an die Front-Anschlüsse. Das muss dann die Software dementsprechend ansteuern können...) 

Spielen und zum Beispiel teamspeak auf unterschiedlichen Geräte (mit einer normalen Soundkarte oder Onboardsound) ausgeben ist nicht möglich!


----------



## MrHotDog (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hab mein Problem jetz mit nem neuen Treiber lösen können! Hab in nem englischen Forum gefunden, dass eine Reihe von Treibern das nicht auf die Reihe bekamen (meiner gehörte dazu)...

Jetz bekomm ich auch Sound aus den Kopfhörern, wenn ich sie in den Einstellungen unabhängig von den Lautsprechern einstelle und nicht "umleite" 




soth schrieb:


> Spielen und zum Beispiel teamspeak auf unterschiedlichen Geräte (mit einer normalen Soundkarte oder Onboardsound) ausgeben ist nicht möglich!



Ahh, das hab ich nicht gewusst, das wär aber meine nächste Frage gewesen.  Rein interessehalber, wäre es mit dieser SoKa ASUS Xonar DGX, PCIe x1 (90-YAA0Q0-0UAN0BZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland möglich?


----------



## GeForce-Lover (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*



soth schrieb:


> mit einer normalen soundkarte oder onboardsound



nö


----------



## soth (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Nur mit der Soundkarte, nein!

Je nach Programm kannst du aber unterschiedliche Ausgabegeräte zuweisen. Bei 2 Ausgabegeräten (1x Soundkarte & 1x Onboardsound) wäre es also beispielsweise möglich in TS/Skype die Soundkarte als Ausgabegerät einzustellen und alles andere über den Onboardsound laufen zu lassen...


----------



## Rosigatton (30. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Gaming PC 1000 Euro / +- 100 €*

Hat ja geklappt . Ist immer eine Fummelei, bis der Sound oder das Bild da ankommt, wo es auch hin soll , finde ich. Vor kurzem die Karre meiner Freundin so einstellen, das sowohl Kopfhörer als auch Sound an die Anlage ausgegeben wird war....... frickelig  . Läuft jetzt.


----------

